# Wanna Know What I'm Doing? :-)



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

For those of you who don't know, i am in australia at the moment.
I am part of a amazing group of people who are making a movie.

The movie is directed and co-written by my beautiful partner (i'm so damn proud)

A rough cut trailer has just been released for said movie, so everyone do me a great favour and go on youtube and search for 'Star Cross'd Jammers' and check out the trailer!!

W xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

*disclaimer* there are girls in fishnets on skates in this trailer... Lol


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

That actually looks pretty sweet! Nice to see something completely different. I wonder if it'll come out in Denmark, and if it does I will definitely give it a shot.
Hope you're having great fun :mrgreen:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey! Long time no squeak! I was wondering just yesterday what was up with you, as you haven't been heard from here in so long. sounds like a fabulous experience. Now I go to check out the thingie.

Ooh! Very interesting!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Like'd it on FB, and shared it with all my roller derby friends and also GLBT friends. So, basically, everybody I know outside of mousedom. Do you derby? My girl's in derby, though just starting out.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

We were total Derby virgins before this project started... But now i think me and my girlie are honourary derby girls. Lol. I am 'The Katerawwwr!' and my girl is 'The Clapper Slapper'. Hehehe

I probably wont skate, but once we get home i will definately start looking into going to LRG bouts!!

K xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I used to watch roller derby on TV when I was young; it was great! Never could get up on roller skates myself though what with having weak, wobbly joints.Tthe one time I did I skated OK for a bit, but a hard time since I didn't know how to stop...hee hee...better off if I don't try, all in all.


----------

